
Meet Canny - akumpf
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=780A0cv1qgA
======
akumpf
More info about how "programming with headphones" works here:

[http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-ProgrammingWithHeadphones/](http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-ProgrammingWithHeadphones/)

